# curved pieces or flex track, preference?



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

It's nice to be able to have an actual benchwork to lay track on. The question is, do most use the 30 degree pieces to make the u-turns, or a couple pieces of flex track soldered together, (yes, loose rail on the inside).


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Flex track has really worked well on my layout and a number of other N scalers that I know.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Flexi curve for sure as you are not bound to the set radius!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I much prefer flextrack. That being said, if there is a small section where the radius needs to be exact, there is nothing wrong with using the pre-bent stuff.


----------

